# meth injection controller pulling MAP signal



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone on digi I know the map signal wire from the ECU? Trying to hook up a progressive controller that works off of map signal...
Thanks 

_Modified by tg60dd at 11:57 AM 9-20-2008_ 


_Modified by tg60dd at 11:51 AM 9-21-2008_


----------



## MK4WolfsburgJetta (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: meth injection controller pulling MAP signal (tg60dd)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4022436
This what youre looking for???


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: meth injection controller pulling MAP signal (MK4WolfsburgJetta)*

Same thing but for digi I. thanks though


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: meth injection controller pulling MAP signal (tg60dd)*

doesn't it hook up with a vacuum line?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Do what I did for my MAF based controller - test each wire.


----------

